# Moderator changes



## mkellogg

Hi Everyone,

Over the last few weeks, we have been making some changes to the moderator team.  I don't want to go through every little change, but we tried to shuffle (change) the responsibilities around a bit.  If you look closely, you can probably figure it out.

Some of the moderators are now concentrating on sub-forums instead of the regular forums, others have not had the time and have retired from the moderator team to become regular foreros again.

I'm also pleased to announce that we have added three new moderators:  GarryKnight in English Only, "I Love Translating" in Spanish and Egueule in French.  (Egueule is in training still, but she will get her moderator title in a week or so.)

Thanks to the new moderators, as well as the current and former mods, for volunteering their time to keep these forums run smoothly!  Three of them were even up till very late at night dealing with an attack earlier this week.  These forums wouldn't be the same without their dedication.

Mike


----------



## Eugin

My most sincere congratulations to these three new and great moderators: 
GarryKnight, "I Love Translating" and Egueule!!!!
Hope you don´t drive yourselves crazy with all of our questions and doubts!!!!! 
Good Luck, guys!!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Very wise choice of very wise people.
Congratulations to you three!


----------



## Phryne

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Very wise choice of very wise people.
> Congratulations to you three!



I agree 

Congratulations, new moderators!


----------



## Alundra

Enhorabuena a los tres.

Son todos gente estupenda y me agrada mucho el saber que ahora serán moderadores. Espero no dar mucha guerra  y portarme bien.
Alundra.


----------



## Artrella

Felicidades Garry, Egueule y ILT!!!   Mucha suerte!!!


----------



## alc112

¡Qué bien!
Felicidades a los tres y muchas gracias por todo a quienes no integren más el grupo de moderadores


----------



## beatrizg

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Very wise choice of very wise people.
> Congratulations to you three!



I also agree with Agnes. Very good choice!      

Congratulations to the three of you!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations to all the three of you.  We know that you would be a great help in this site and to us.


----------



## Like an Angel

Agree with all the coments in here, so:

*Congratulations Sir Knight, I Love Translating and Egueule!!!  *


----------



## garryknight

Thanks to all of you for your kind comments.


----------



## Cath.S.

Thank you all for your hearty encouragement and approval, I hope I'll live up to your expectations.


----------



## lauranazario

A warmest welcome to Garry, Egueule and ILT... a fine batch of new Moderators! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## timpeac

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Over the last few weeks, we have been making some changes to the moderator team. I don't want to go through every little change, but we tried to shuffle (change) the responsibilities around a bit. If you look closely, you can probably figure it out.
> 
> Some of the moderators are now concentrating on sub-forums instead of the regular forums, others have not had the time and have retired from the moderator team to become regular foreros again.
> 
> I'm also pleased to announce that we have added three new moderators: GarryKnight in English Only, "I Love Translating" in Spanish and Egueule in French. (Egueule is in training still, but she will get her moderator title in a week or so.)
> 
> Thanks to the new moderators, as well as the current and former mods, for volunteering their time to keep these forums run smoothly! Three of them were even up till very late at night dealing with an attack earlier this week. These forums wouldn't be the same without their dedication.
> 
> Mike


 
Excellent choice of moderators for an excellent forum.

I have to ask, an attack of what earlier this week?


----------



## cuchuflete

Te Gato is recovering from some medical 'events', but asked me to send the following..



> Please send my congratulations to ILT and Garryknight, and Egueule for me..I send Alberta hugs to them for becoming mods...


I add my own congratulations to the three of you,
Cuchu


----------



## lauranazario

timpeac said:
			
		

> I have to ask, an attack of what earlier this week?


An attack of high-school pranksters/spammers who attempted to innundate this forum with junk threads.
Thanks to the timely intervention of distinguished members of our very own ModSquad who were online, the spammers' attempts were effectively thwarted.   

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ILT

Thanks everybody for your warm wishes!!!

ILT


----------



## timpeac

lauranazario said:
			
		

> An attack of high-school prankersters/spammers who attempted to innundate this forum with junk threads.
> Thanks to the timely intervention of distinguished members of our very own ModSquad who were online, the spammers' attempts were effectively thwarted.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
and all of your hard work not even noticed by us foreros! Mind you, of course, that goes to show what a good job you did!

You lot are great


----------



## Philippa

Congratulations from me to Garry, ILT and Egueule.
And a big thankyou from me to the retiring and 'foro-changing' mods, especially the Spanish/English ones (Jacinta, Zeb, Leo, Cuchu - I hope I haven't forgotten anyone!), for all your hard work, encouragement, knowledge and patience!
Take care!
Love Philippa


----------



## Whodunit

My congratulation:

I also want to add
my congartulations
and supports to the
three new mods. I
really hope to see
you all acting as real
mods in this wonder-
ful forum.


----------



## cubaMania

I have to add my thanks to all the moderators--incoming, outgoing, changing, and those staying put.  Keeping this level of quality in an open forum on the internet just has to be a herculean (and at times exasperating) task. Go, moderators!  Que vivan!


----------



## zebedee

My congratulations to I.L.T., Garry & egueule, I know you'll do a wonderful job and thanks too to everyone for the kind words.

zeb


----------



## jacinta

Thank you everyone for the thank yous!  Being involved with this forum has been an exceptional experience for me.  I've enjoyed every minute and now I need to give my time to other things.  You've now got a great team of people to help out.  I will continue to enjoy the forum as a member.  Saludos!


----------



## alc112

jacinta said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for the thank yous! Being involved with this forum has been an exceptional experience for me. I've enjoyed every minute and now I need to give my time to other things. You've now got a great team of people to help out. I will continue to enjoy the forum as a member. Saludos!


 
Yes. Thank you very very much for being an excellent Moderator. Welcome to the users groups.

Mike has made a very very good choice. He couldn't choice three foreros better than ILT, Garry and Egueule. They will do the best.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Although late, I'd like to join the rest of the forum in thanking all past and present moderators for your time, patience and effort. You make this virtual place a really nice one to stroll around.


----------

